# 1911 custom grips



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

After seeing WWII trench art grips made from then new plastics, I made these a while back. Put my wife's picture on them.
Still trying to decide if they're too cheesey for carry. I've found a new way to embarrass my wife...


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

If your wife is truly a black belt (in anything) are you sure it's wise to embarrass her? LOL. Those are some cool grips though. Good job!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

My thoughts exactly Mr. A....


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Black belt in Okinawan Karate (Sho-dan?). I can still take her tho'...
Any time. Any where. If she wants to go, I'll warm the car up and drive her...


----------

